# NEW and Improved J-2 Builders Guide-FREE!



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Okay guys, here it is. I think I got all the bugs and errors out. I drove my editor crazy insisting she get everything right. I'm not going to guarantee it's 100% error free, hey we're both human and we tried our best. Now you be the judge, anybody find anything wrong...let us know so we can fix it.

ENJOY !

To find the guide click below:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jupiterseries2010/


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Thanks for posting that up again! It is really a fantastic resource.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Looks perfect to me! A HUGE Thanks to you and all who were involved in creating this gem! :thumbsup:


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

THANK YOU VERY MUCH! Saved hours of research!


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Ductape, just to have you take the time to do this, how could anyone fault the fine job you've done. I for one say thank you for the time you took to do the work, it turned out great........:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Gary K (Aug 26, 2002)

Ductapeforever said:


> Okay guys, here it is. I think I got all the bugs and errors out. I drove my editor crazy insisting she get everything right. I'm not going to guarantee it's 100% error free, hey we're both human and we tried our best. Now you be the judge, anybody find anything wrong...let us know so we can fix it.


Well, in the guide's title, the correct spelling of the word is "imbecile". 

Some trivia re. the holes around the base of the astrogator: a fingerhole was cut into the pull-out stool only. The other "holes" were applied with black tape or paint, and they were removed by the time the 2nd season rolled around.

A great looking reference!

Gary


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

*Thanks!!*

Thanks for taking the time to put this awsome picture guide together Ductape & Any one else that contributed. It will save me and other J2 builders a lot of time searching for refrance material else where.From the time i was a kid watching Lost In Space in syndication in the early 70's, The J2 along with the original Enterprise,was always my favorite sci- fi space ship...And Moebius has done one fantastic job with this beauty! Thanks again.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Gary K said:


> Well, in the guide's title, the correct spelling of the word is "imbecile".
> 
> Some trivia re. the holes around the base of the astrogator: a fingerhole was cut into the pull-out stool only. The other "holes" were applied with black tape or paint, and they were removed by the time the 2nd season rolled around.
> 
> ...


Gary, couldn't stop laughing, when Stephanie saw the incorrectly spelled cover. Thanks...we'll fix it. LOL


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Great to see you back! What a wonderful Guide. A labor of love and it shows.
A couple notes: B9, C9, at least 2/3 of C10, and D1 are all fan based replicas and shouldn't be taken as accurate guides to the colors. As is the control panel sitting in the driveway, tho I think that green is spot on. K7 is from the J2 replica built for LIS Forever. And the circuitry panels in the top of K9 look reasonable but I've never been able to match them to any of the panels on the board. Tho only a really crazy person would try to do that. 
Kudos and again many thanks.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Wow! You guys are eating this thing up! It's only been reposted on the net for a few hours and the counter on the site shows nearly a thousand views. I should have charged money, even at Five bucks a head...well , lets put it this way. I wouldn't be sitting here eating Easy Mac & Cheese! LOL I'm glad all the work is appreciated...oh, and I'll keep it FREE !


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Gary K said:


> Well, in the guide's title, the correct spelling of the word is "imbecile".
> 
> Some trivia re. the holes around the base of the astrogator: a fingerhole was cut into the pull-out stool only. The other "holes" were applied with black tape or paint, and they were removed by the time the 2nd season rolled around.
> 
> ...


The holes seemed to be removed halfway through "The Reluctant Stowaway".


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Thank You!


----------



## m jamieson (Dec 18, 2008)

A great resource! I noticed that in this photo the general alarm trim was a light and dark blue instead of silver. Was this late in the 3rd season?


----------



## XMAN64 (Dec 30, 2009)

Truly appreciate your work . You have made my life a little easier. Thanks


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Truly, an exceptional amount of effort and an excellent resource.

Everyone should grab it before the © police force it down. 

One question: Do you have any way to output this as a single pdf doc?

PS. Were you to charge a dime, the © holders could have had a field day driving you into bankruptcy. You can't put any life-inducing misery like that past Fox.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

To facilitate the inevitable rewrites and edits, the E-book in it's entirety was uploaded as individual jpeg files, sorry.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Another reason I lead with a disclaimer envokeing fair use, and wouldn't even concider charging even one Lincoln Red Cent. It was a labor of love, I expect no compensation whatsoever!


----------



## chief1615 (Oct 9, 2007)

Outstanding!!!!!! Thank you so much!!!!!!


----------



## Rl3058 (Aug 15, 2008)

Great Reference Duct, have you considered putting this reference into a PDF format that everyone could download to their computer.


----------



## Rl3058 (Aug 15, 2008)

Duct,
On page 54 of the J-2 guide you have a red arrow and no text


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

*Struth!!!*

What a job you've done Herb. Any doubts I had on what I could get out this build have been given the boot. From the bottom of my modeling soul I say a big thanks mate. :thumbsup: 

Cheers,

Alec.


----------



## mmmmp (Jan 15, 2010)

Wow!

I've heard this was great, I didn't expect it to be *this* great!

Thank you so much,
Mark


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Herb,

Thanks for putting all this info together! What a GREAT reference this will be for me! It is VERY MUCH APPRECIATED!!!:thumbsup:

I wonder if there is a way to get these uploaded to HobbyTalk and made into a sticky?

Can someone ask Hankster if that is possible?

MMM


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

The entire thing in PDF format would own! Thanks MUCH for this EXCELLENT resource!


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Hey Guys,
I am so glad that everyone likes the guide. I don't have software to turn the guide into a .pdf document. As I said before I made it in jpeg format to make edits easier. If anyone out there wants to convert it to .pdf so that it can be reposted, Please feel free to do so. Several of you have helped greatly pointing out errors that I missed, keep it up I hope to make this a definitive reference for anyone wishing to build a J-2. If any of you has additional material that would help, I encourage you to contribute as well.


----------



## m jamieson (Dec 18, 2008)

Rl3058 said:


> Duct,
> On page 54 of the J-2 guide you have a red arrow and no text


I think that was showing where one of the "wild' walls had been put back too far forward so that it's position to the beam is different than the model or other episodes.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

m jamieson said:


> I think that was showing where one of the "wild' walls had been put back too far forward so that it's position to the beam is different than the model or other episodes.


Thats correct, I just forgot to make the notation. Thanks for catching that, I'll put in the fix.

Herb


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

I tried converting it with adobe acrobat, but after 2 hours of it downloading stuff, I gave up. The trick is being able to select a pic and seeing it full sized.

I'll revisit it again, because I've seen web resources vanish in the past, and also had times where I needed them, but my net connection was down.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

I know it's a bit of work,  but you can create a folder and use the save as feature to save the photos. The upside to this is being able to zoom and enlarge the pics. And if you wish a hard copy, print individual pages vs the entire document. Since we are still in the 'correction mode' I hesitate to convert it to .pdf untill the entire document has been gone through with a fine tooth comb. Which is where I need your eagle eyes to help fix errors.

Herb


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Yeah that was my plan.. save all the pics locally, just in case I can't convert the pages as a reference.

I'll have to look into the options in acrobat, and see if there's some setting I can change to get it to save what I want it to save in a useable pdf format.

I'll probably look at it next week some time, in case corrections are made.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks to everyone involved with this resource. It really means a ton. This is just huge. God bless, Gentlemen.
:wave:


----------



## Rl3058 (Aug 15, 2008)

Gareee,
Acrobat reader 9 has a feature called: Create PDF using acrobat.com


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

gareee said:


> Yeah that was my plan.. save all the pics locally, just in case I can't convert the pages as a reference.
> 
> I'll have to look into the options in acrobat, and see if there's some setting I can change to get it to save what I want it to save in a usable pdf format.
> 
> I'll probably look at it next week some time, in case corrections are made.


My thought was to do the work in something like Quark. Indesign would work I guess. Create 125 page doc with full page image boxes and bring every jpg individually. I'd be happy to do that part, it's the collecting source material that loses my interest. If anyone does that half of the work and emails the condensed contents to me (few emails as opposed to one per page), I will do the layout and pdf'ing. I'm on broadband, so no worries on the bandwidth at my end.

If the source images are numbered in a sensible way, that will make my layout effort half as troublesome. It will be hours of work regardless. If the master source Duct is working with was a single layered psd file, all the better!

Allowing a few more days for everyone's eagle-eyes to catch all the errors and for Duct to get the repairs done is a darn good idea though.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Herb, thanks so much for all of your work on a fantastic guide. With the guide, I can make a shopping list of paint, and be ready when I buy one. It removes a lot of guessing, and hunting for the info, now all in one folder. For my part, it was an honor to work with you, and it was also fun to watch the episodes again.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

LLoyd, Honestly without the assistance of you and Kent this guide never would have come together.


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Rl3058 said:


> Gareee,
> Acrobat reader 9 has a feature called: Create PDF using acrobat.com


Yep... and if you use the default setting, it only grabs the first page.

If you have it search 5 levels deep, after 2 HOURS its still grabing content from there.. and pic links still have to go back on the web for the larger images.

I tried several times to grab the content needed, andthe pages still didn't have everything we'd want.

The only thing I can think of, is have it search 6 deep, and let it run for a few hours grabing everything.. and then manually going and deleting all the pages we wouldn;t want, and then saving that out.

In these days of downloadable movies, I'm not concerned about document size.. but I would want full functionality.. the ability to flip between the pages, and then see the full sized versions of the images.

I had a working version with only the lower res versions, but for what we are doing, we do kinda need the full sized ones accessible.

Maybe the best thing would be a zip file containing all the full sized images, downloadable at 4shared? I'm sure the author probably has them all in a folder already, so zipping that up, and uploading it would be pretty easy.

At least that gives us a safe locally available copy, and the actual web setup would be the informational reference companion to that.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

It took me about an hour or so, but i opened each page to the lagest size and just saved the jpegs. It may not be ideal, but I've got the whole guide saved on my computer now.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

With the Guide on the computer, it will be easier to print out just the pages one needs at the time each part is worked on. Save the printed pages, then put them in a binder, and you will at model end, the whole book printed out.


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

WOW! Paul B. told me you had a great reference on building the J2, so I had to check it out. Call me impressed! Thank you for all the hard work in putting all this great info together!

BTW, If you're seriously considering having the whole thing as a single .pdf, I would definitely recommend resetting the layout in either Quark Xpess or Adobe InDesign rather than just importing the .jpgs images into layout. Otherwise, you'd wind up with a huge document which would make downloading a difficult task.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Ignatz said:


> WOW! Paul B. told me you had a great reference on building the J2, so I had to check it out. Call me impressed! Thank you for all the hard work in putting all this great info together!
> 
> BTW, If you're seriously considering having the whole thing as a single .pdf, I would definitely recommend resetting the layout in either Quark Xpess or Adobe InDesign rather than just importing the .jpgs images into layout. Otherwise, you'd wind up with a huge document which would make downloading a difficult task.


This will need to be done on a CD-R or DVD-R, even using Quark Xpress or Adobe InDesign, the jpg's will make the package large. You just can't get around the fact that most of this is photo based and you can't drop the background like with a documents or line art, you can only reduce the "dpi" of the photo to make it smaller but there goes the detail in the picture. So the files will be large. You don't want to overcompress, it will not look good when enlarged......:wave: Just a thought IMHO....:wave:


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

It's better to generate the .pdf from layout with text than from a layout that's essentially imported full-page .jpgs. The compression on the embedded type will give you a much smaller final .pdf document and won't compromise the image quality of the pix as much and the type will look nice and sharp.


----------



## portland182 (Jul 19, 2003)

Great work

Nit pick 

K5 shows season 3 yellow reels with season 1 + 2 head covers (without the season 3 blue head covers!)


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Ignatz said:


> It's better to generate the .pdf from layout with text than from a layout that's essentially imported full-page .jpgs. The compression on the embedded type will give you a much smaller final .pdf document and won't compromise the image quality of the pix as much and the type will look nice and sharp.


That all comes down to what program Duct did the initial work in. Importing full page jpgs is a second rate option, losing a full generation of compression, but if that's all there is to generate a pdf doc, then that is that. But it doesn't sound like Duct is interested in creating a single pdf, so that is that. If I do decide to sit down and open every page, I will post the pdf I create for other people's convenience. Unless someone beats me to it, that is.


----------



## steviesteve (Apr 27, 2009)

Just got through looking at this guide and it is indeed fabulous! (lol)
And out there just when I needed it!

Kudos!


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

With the kind help of skinnyonce, here is the entire guide in a single pdf file. 

*Notes: 
*This file is ~5.5mb. I got this under 4mb, but the compression was too harsh.

As this is one generation removed from the master, compression occurs that wouldn't were this a first generation print. That being said, for color and most detail reference this is most adequate and quite good. However, there are some small graphics Duct includes as cut-outs to place on your model. These few images got compressed to crud and are useless for those purposes.

However, however, spending one hour to dload the entire thing as Hedorah mentioned, compared to one-click shopping with a few targeted pages down the line, should help anyone that was on the fence about getting the entire doc. And of course, you can print any pdf page you want when you want.

Duct's masters appear to be [email protected] I therefore did a 2-up landscape layout so all 125 pages are on 63 sheets. A significant savings on paper and that can be cut down to about 50 when discounting and credits pages. 

Should any further updates or changes be made, it is a momentary file swap and re-pdf to make a new one. Thus this pdf file is date stamped w/ quailty rating in the name for easy reference.

If Duct wants me to remove this convenient pdf, I will promptly do so at his request.

http://www.twinlitworlds/modelwerx/libraries/PaintRefGuide_v100128.06High.pdf


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Not a problem model man. Perhaps we might allow for a little more time for errors and corrections before posting this. Just a thought. Great work.
Herb


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks MUCH! It'll become the J2 build bible now!


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

We now have TWO versions of the guide.

The original .jpeg files, for downloading individual pages;

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jupiterseries2010/

and a .pdf version in it's entirety Thanks to Model Man, and Skinnyonce. 

http://www.twinlitworlds.com/modelwerx/libraries/PaintRefGuide_v100128.06High.pdf


Happy Modeling!


----------



## wander1107 (Aug 12, 2006)

Thank you for this invaluable resource. I know how hard it can be to make a large image intensive document, manageable and down-loadable.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

:thumbsup: THANK YOU! I now have an invaluable hard copy printed and inserted into a three-ring binder to keep next to my work bench for easy access! :woohoo:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Better get it while you can, their is going to be a price increase on the second printing.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Lloyd Collins said:


> Better get it while you can, their is going to be a price increase on the second printing.


As if 'invalauble' wasn't expensive enough! I guess it goes to 'priceless' next. :hat:


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Lost In Space 40th Aniv. Soundtrack $24.95
Jupiter 2 Model Kit $89.95
Lost In Space DVD Set $169.99
Complete Imbecil's Guide to
Building the Jupiter 2 Model kit............Priceless!

...for everything else there's VISA !


----------



## kecky7 (Jul 21, 2008)

Awesome job on the guide! --I did notice 1 thing--I think season 3 shows the tiny ship inside the Astrogator as grey


----------



## JohnG7 (Jan 1, 2010)

Thank you Duct, and everyone who contributed to this. What a fantastic reference.:thumbsup:


----------



## tardis61 (Apr 10, 2008)

Thank you Duct
I have not had time yet to start my J2 But I will print out the files in readyness.
You truly are a generous chap and its a privilage to talk to you and everyone on this website, what
a fantastic space to share our experiences, if only the world operated like this!
Lost in space Forever
Tardis 61


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Time to drag this to the top again so folks can find it.


Find the guide here:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jupiterseries2010/


----------



## Les Walker (Feb 9, 2010)

This is amazing! I am JUST getting into the J2 again after years, and all this new info is almost too cool to be believed! GREAT job and great workmanship in all this. Thanks so much!


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

As been said by others... great guide!


----------



## JetBeetle (Jun 7, 2009)

Thank you sooooooo much for this. i was stumped on many things but what you've done is make a wish come true. thank you, sir.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

A little music to accompany studying the builders' guide:






:wave:


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Seaview said:


> A little music to accompany studying the builders' guide:
> 
> :wave:


Awsome Concert piece!


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Just way too cool......:thumbsup: Thank you for the post.....:wave:


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

It seems that the concert was not applauded enthusiastically, but this is not our case (I'm standing, applauding and shouting "bravo!", as I type these lines). :thumbsup:


----------



## nautilusnut (Jul 9, 2008)

Every time I try to open the PDF i get a message that it is damaged and can't be opened.
Anyone else having his problem?


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Fernando Mureb said:


> It seems that the concert was not applauded enthusiastically, but this is not our case (I'm standing, applauding and shouting "bravo!", as I type these lines). :thumbsup:


I was surprised by the reception, but, I with you,Fernando!:thumbsup:


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Something does appear to be wrong with the .pdf file. The .jpg files are working perfectly though.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

nautilusnut said:


> Every time I try to open the PDF i get a message that it is damaged and can't be opened.
> Anyone else having his problem?


I just opened it fine. Did you simply click the link or save locally and try to open? The difference in that case could be the internet connection. If you saved locally, try resaving a new dload to a different location.

pm if anyone knows of probs and i'll check into them. Many people have opened the doc and nothign has changed since, so don't know why there might be a prob. I can always re-pdf if needed.


----------



## nautilusnut (Jul 9, 2008)

Well, when I click on it it automatically saves a copy to my desktop. Still damaged.
I opened an earlier version fine.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Fernando Mureb said:


> It seems that the concert was not applauded enthusiastically, but this is not our case (I'm standing, applauding and shouting "bravo!", as I type these lines). :thumbsup:





Max Bialestock said:


> Believe me. Even though we're sitting down, we're giving you a standing ovation.




...


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I had no problems opening the PDF from the link. 

(The only trouble is that in order to make it a reasonable size, the images had to be compressed and downsampled quite a bit. Not a biggie, I'm just sayin'.)


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

nautilusnut said:


> Well, when I click on it it automatically saves a copy to my desktop. Still damaged.
> I opened an earlier version fine.


There's only been one version posted. Pm me your email add. and I'll send it to you direct.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Paulbo said:


> I had no problems opening the PDF from the link.
> 
> (The only trouble is that in order to make it a reasonable size, the images had to be compressed and downsampled quite a bit. Not a biggie, I'm just sayin'.)


Comporises were made in getting it to a reasonable size. The uncompressed pdf is 45mb, so that's non-starter. It would make for a good torrent, but I only know how to dload torrents, not make my own.  I'll get the 45mb file to anyone who wants to set a torrent up. Just pm me.


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

Seaview said:


> A little music to accompany studying the builders' guide:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6HxWMw_GoHY
> 
> :wave:


I never quite understood what a conductor does since everyone is looking at their music.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Antimatter said:


> I never quite understood what a conductor does since everyone is looking at their music.


He sets the tempo, controls the mood, tone and a lot more. A normal rock band has it easy as one member or another leads, usually the drummer, but not always. When getting 20 or 30 people together for an orchestra though, a conductor is required to keep everyone on task and focused.


----------



## Peacefield (Jan 22, 2008)

I tend to be quiet on the modeling board (I'm a bit more active over in slot cars) but I just downloaded the PDF and all I can say is, oh . . . my . . . god!!!! What a fantastic effort; every detail and then some, the screen prints, what a fantastic bit of research this was. I haven't cracked open the box on my J2 yet, but when I do, this guide will be right beside me the whole way.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Peacefield said:


> I tend to be quite on the modeling board (I'm a bit more active over in slot cars) but I just downloaded the PDF and all I can say is, oh . . . my . . . god!!!! What a fantastic effort; every detail and then some, the screen prints, what a fantastic bit of research this was. I haven't cracked open the box on my J2 yet, but when I do, this guide will be right beside me the whole way.


For the page that have teh special graphics ducttape created, be sure to download those pages specifically as the compression really killed those badly. As a color reference, I think the rest of the compression is good enough, but for the full quality, go to the original source pages. The pdf is great as a quick and dirty solution though.


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

*Enough already!*

OK -- this thread was getting WAY off topic with comments about C&D's, threatening PM's and posts, etc.

I've just deleted all the posts that have nothing to do with the guide or Moebius Models. It's just info regarding a free guide that someone posted to help the casual modeler build the Jupiter 2 model. It is not a sand box for an all-out war! 

Let's leave it be, now, and play nice, OK?

If it persists, I'll close the thread.

Thanks,
Sheriff Henry...


----------



## GunTruck (Feb 27, 2004)

This is really the coolest modeling resource I've come across in a long time! Huge thanks for making the effort to pull it all together.

And - I hate you now! Too many ideas floating in my head on what to do with the kit...


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Make a list, pencil in notes onto the instruction sheets, and enjoy your build!


----------



## skinnyonce (Dec 17, 2009)

GunTruck said:


> This is really the coolest modeling resource I've come across in a long time! Huge thanks for making the effort to pull it all together.
> 
> And - I hate you now! Too many ideas floating in my head on what to do with the kit...



You will get use to it after you spend more time here, just save all the photos and text you can, 
for the longest time my head was spinning with excitement and anxiety all at the same time, seeing the great job these men/women do.
after awhile you just pass out from information over load..


----------



## GunTruck (Feb 27, 2004)

skinnyonce said:


> You will get use to it after you spend more time here, just save all the photos and text you can,
> for the longest time my head was spinning with excitement and anxiety all at the same time, seeing the great job these men/women do.
> after awhile you just pass out from information over load..


The whole Moebius Forum got me coming to HobbyTalk almost every day. It's pretty rare to have a vendor invest time and interest into a hobbyist forum - I felt like I could ask anything and get a response.

All of you guys post some interesting comments and work.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

And judging by your website, your work on armor kits isn't too shabby, either! Great to have you with us!


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

...and now for something a little different. Flying in the face of my detractors!


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Ductapeforever said:


> ...and now for something a little different. Flying in the face of my detractors!


:woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo:

FANTASTIC news for sure!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Ductapeforever said:


> ...and now for something a little different. Flying in the face of my detractors!


 
 THANK YOU!!!!!!!! :woohoo:


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I'm sure it will be up to your previous high standards! Good news.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

GunTruck said:


> The whole Moebius Forum got me coming to HobbyTalk almost every day. It's pretty rare to have a vendor invest time and interest into a hobbyist forum - I felt like I could ask anything and get a response.
> 
> All of you guys post some interesting comments and work.


Hey, Jim! Good to see you posting here again! :wave:

.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Ductapeforever said:


> ...and now for something a little different. Flying in the face of my detractors!


Those will be wonderful, Herb! And I see that our old long lost friend Fred Barr is going to be producing licensed blueprints for the Irwin Allen miniatures. Forty years later, it's not raining, it's pouring. Thank you, Moebius. And Herb. And Fred. And...


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Since this thread is about a painting guide for the Jupiter 2, I thought I'd post a photo I just came across. This is from the first season, so it's of limited use for modellers of the 3d season J2, but what I find interesting about it is how dramatically it shows the effect of the studio lights on the colors. The shaded portion of the airlock is completely different in color from the unshaded. 
I knew the lighting made a dramatic effect, changing various wall panels in the control room from green to tan to gray as angles changed, but even I'm startled by this picture. I'd swear the shaded colors are the 2nd season greens and tans, which I've never seen in a first season color picture before. 
Which to choose? The colors of the surviving props? The colors the J2 appears on the TV screen? Try to match the differences in colors based on how they reflect light, as the instructions seem to want you to do? 
Modeller's choice, as always.


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Interesting photo! 

I think, however, it's a fake... Their helmets are open, so they would have died out there all exposed like that! 

--Henry


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

g_xii said:


> Interesting photo!
> 
> I think, however, it's a fake... Their helmets are open, so they would have died out there all exposed like that!


Henry -

I know that you're joking, but I remember that scene and how it looks on camera. There was obviously no room for a camera with three people in the airlock, so they had to have the outside hatch open to film it. If you watch that same scene in "The Derelict', there's one moment where you catch sight of the outside edge of the open outer hatch. Not a big flub, but if you're looking for it....

Bryan


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Something I haven't found is a plan view of the top of the central astrogator so I know the proper placement for those "grid" decals.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Seaview said:


> Something I haven't found is a plan view of the top of the central astrogator so I know the proper placement for those "grid" decals.


I took a blind stab based on the number of "red' decals vs. the "black" ones and just alternated them


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Did they go all the way around? In the first couple of episodes of the second season, at least on the stbd side of the hand controller, there is only one in the section next to the hand controller and the next section after that is bare astrogator. I had always assumed (w/o evidence, tho') there were just two, one on each side of the controls.


----------



## skinnyonce (Dec 17, 2009)

starseeker said:


> Did they go all the way around? In the first couple of episodes of the second season, at least on the stbd side of the hand controller, there is only one in the section next to the hand controller and the next section after that is bare astrogator. I had always assumed (w/o evidence, tho') there were just two, one on each side of the controls.


I'll second that notion, I'm keeping mine to a minumum, I just assumed the decal sheet gave us more, in case we screwed them up during application.. NOT all to be used...


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Since this is suposed to be the 3rd season J2, take a look at this.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Good eye Fernando. They do go all the way around. Perhaps Henry's instructions that come with his decals are clearer on application and location.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Thank you, Fernando, that is what I needed. As for Henry's excellent decal sheets (I got both the "stock" and the "PE" ones), they don't include the chart decals, considering that the sheet that comes with the kit has a near perfect set of "grid" decals.
One thing that I screwed up seriously on was the long "tape measure" decal that surrounds the bottom rim of the astrogator dome; it tore to shreds when I was trying to apply it to the part because I left it immersed for a bit longer than I should have. 
I'll have to e-mail Moebius to get a replacement sheet.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

^^ Amen, brother...I wish they had included a spare one of those. I mean, how much room would have taken? I've got one good spot in that dome and I have to make sure that bit is facing forward when I glue it down.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Seaview said:


> Thank you, Fernando, that is what I needed. As for Henry's excellent decal sheets (I got both the "stock" and the "PE" ones)...


Quick correction, Seaview: if you have the "stock" and "PE" decals for the Jupiter 2, then you have my *ParaGrafix* decals.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Sorry, I got almost everything for this 18" lifetime Grail Kit and lost track. And I will honestly add that everything I DID get is beautiful and has been worth every penny!!!


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

I bought my kit when it was on pre-order. But as I live in Brazil, I had to send the kit to a friend in Texas, who will bring it to me (with tons of aftermarket parts), but only in june!!!! 

So, I realy don't know how the decals sheet is like. For example: does it have the two "tape measure" decals, as Seaview has named them (see the image: there are a fixed one and a "mobile")?


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Fernando, the fixed grid decal is not included. Relatively easy to fix. I expected a much larger decal sheet in the kit as the minimum markings are included.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Rest in peace, Dr. Herb Hampton, Ductapeforever.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Seaview said:


> Rest in peace, Dr. Herb Hampton, Ductapeforever.


Amen.


----------



## swhite228 (Dec 31, 2003)

Chrisisall said:


> Amen.


2nd that!


----------



## kitkarma (May 17, 2013)

The heartfelt sentiments expressed here about my late Uncle has left me speechless. He always said what an amazing group of talented, and creative Master artisans were gathered on this site. I am honored to be in your company and will try to uphold in his memory his skill and wisdom that he so gladly shared with us all. This is very humbling and leaves me filled with pride and emotion. Thank You, each and every one of you.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

kitkarma said:


> T Thank You, each and every one of you.


Thank YOU for joining & sharing your lineage of creativity here.


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

I am so sorry to hear we lost Herb. 

He and I used to talk on the phone from time to time, and I always enjoyed talking to him and discussing what he was working on at the time. He had a way with Evergreen and Plastruct plastic pieces -- he was VERY creative!

He was also a decent, no-nonsense guy. You always knew where you stood with him. 

He will be missed indeed!

--Henry


----------



## Gilusions (Apr 25, 2006)

I have talked on the phone to Herb a few times in the past and enjoyed his enthusiasm.

My prayers to his family.


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Sorry to hear of his passing.


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

Very sorry to hear of his passing.


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

Funny how no one went to bat for him when he got banned. Did I miss it? I didn't know he was dying or I would have.


----------

